
Ultrasound Haptic Technology Could Revolutionise Man-Machine Interaction - M_Grey
https://www.theengineer.co.uk/ultrasound-haptic-technology-could-revolutionise-man-machine-interaction/
======
throwaway2016a
The article this one links to has more information and a surprisingly in-depth
video
[https://www.theengineer.co.uk/issues/october-2013-online/res...](https://www.theengineer.co.uk/issues/october-2013-online/researchers-
create-screen-you-can-feel-without-touching-it/)

------
apaprocki
I always wondered whether ultrasound devices were not explored due to
production/cost issues or for some other reason. Years ago (pre-iPhone) I
wanted to do passive user recognition on a touchscreen music product because
some Polish researchers showed it was possible to image fingerprints well
enough for recognition with ultrasound sensors placed around the bezel. Why
carry RFID or depend on BT or something external when you can do it internally
without any configuration? Maybe someone knows more about actual manufacturing
of ultrasound tech...

~~~
moreati
Qualcomm offer an ultrasonic fingerprint sensor/chip called Sense ID
[https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/security/sense-...](https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/security/sense-
id). There are rumours the Mi 5s will use it
[http://www.gsmarena.com/leak_confirms_qualcomms_ultrasonic_f...](http://www.gsmarena.com/leak_confirms_qualcomms_ultrasonic_fingerprint_sensor_for_xiaomi_mi_5s-news-20522.php)

------
Animats
Whatever happened to Google's "Project Soli", which did this with millimeter
radar? Dev kits are supposed to be available in Fall 2016, so this should be
out Real Soon Now.

[1] [https://atap.google.com/soli/](https://atap.google.com/soli/)

~~~
afy
As I read it, that technology doesn't provide haptic feedback, it just tracks
gestures.

~~~
nmstoker
Agreed. But in combination with this, you could have the best of both worlds -
I suspect Soli would read a much finer level of detail than anything ultra
sound would, but this should give the haptic feedback that Soli lacked.

------
inglondon
Apart from the usecases mentioned in the article, this could have interesting
applications in sterile environments such as operating theatres and clean-
rooms. Another fairly obvious application is virtual and augmented reality.
For more traditional computer set-ups I see it falling more into the Leap
Motion camp where it might not add a lot of value.

------
melling
People are also working with sonar for tracking:

[http://fingerio.cs.washington.edu](http://fingerio.cs.washington.edu)

------
iokevins
Summary: "...[T]he technology uses a complex suite of algorithms and an array
of ultrasound emitters to produce the sensation of touch. Critically, unlike
other haptic control systems, the technology enables users to receive tactile
feedback without needing to wear or touch anything physical, and has recently
been awarded a patent for the innovation."

~~~
ChuckMcM
Surprised about the patent, ultrasound had a bazillion patents in the 90s.
That said, in cars the impact on dogs was always a problem. Even if the base
frequency didn't bother them, harmonic resonances in the passenger compartment
would

------
visarga
Ultrasound haptic porn site in 3..2..1..

